# BlackBerry-Lücke: RIM empfiehlt Workaround



## Newsfeed (16 März 2011)

Der Hersteller arbeitet weiterhin an einem Update, um die Lücke im Webbrowser auf BlackBerry-Smartphones zu schließen. Bis dahin empfiehlt er einen Workaround, um bekannte Exploits ins Leere laufen zu lassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

